# Event viewer - security



## Ariadne (May 12, 2005)

While trying to troubleshoot another error I came across the following message in the security section of the event viewer - IPSec Services: IPSec Services failed to get the complete list of network interfaces on the machine. This can be a potential security hazard to the machine since some of the network interfaces may not get the protection as desired by the applied IPSec filters. Please run IPSec monitor snap-in to further diagnose the problem.

This seems to happen fairly frequently ie at least once a day and I don't know how to run an IPSec monitor snap-in, or indeed what one is. I have Norton System works 2004 and am running XP Home. Everything is updated regularly.

Do I need to worry?

Ariadne


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It needs to be fixed. I would reinstall Norton to start with.


----------

